# MkIII Jetta - no heat from floor vents, just cold air



## Thorzdad (Feb 21, 2006)

My kid's Jetta isn't pumping hot air from the floor vents. We get cold air only on the floor. Lots of hot air from the upper vents, just not the floor.
I'd say this was a problem with the switch were it not for the fact that we ARE getting air-flow from the floor vents...just not HOT air flow.
Anyone have enough experience with the vent/heat system to suggest a fix?
Thanks


----------



## Semper_Dad (Apr 11, 2006)

Not going to get any hot air unless hot water is ported to the heater core. Might want to start checking there. Cooling system to Heating system valve. Maybe blocked heater core


_Modified by Old_School at 9:36 AM 4-15-2007_


----------



## Thorzdad (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (Old_School)*

Thanks!
Wouldn't that also affect hot air to the top vents? That's the odd thing...we get hot air from the top vents. Just not the bottom ones. Or are they separate systems?


----------



## Semper_Dad (Apr 11, 2006)

No, there's only one heater core. If you're getting hot defrost air then there's a flapper that redirects the air from top vents to floor vents.
Not sure if those are controlled mechanically by cable (look for something disconnected) or pneumatically (air leak in control hose) in a MKIII. 

Might want to repost this in the MK III fourm. I only have experiance with MK1, MkIV, and B5


_Modified by Old_School at 10:42 AM 4-15-2007_


----------



## Thorzdad (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (Old_School)*

Thanks.
I wasn't sure where to post this, so I flipped a coin and started here. I'll ask in the MkIII forum, too.


----------



## sun98gtiVR6 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: MkIII Jetta - no heat from floor vents, just cold air (Thorzdad)*

the flapper doors on mk3's are controlled by cables. somethings not connected under the dash


----------

